# shipping $225??



## bikiba (Nov 9, 2014)

awesome bike... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-War-194...008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20effd66c0

*"Please view all photos prior to bidding.Local Pick up at no charge. Professional packing and Shipping within the 48 lower US states is available at an additional charge of $225. Shipping is NON Negotiable. "

*$225 .... seriously? are they going to carry the box on their back to my house?


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 9, 2014)

*Im not the seller first off*

But if you have someone in the same city that can pick up the bike and ship it for you it may work, or have a bike shop pick it up and ship it to you, that may work also. Seems high, but some peoples time for handling is worth more than others.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 9, 2014)

*shipping charge*

That is outrages, but when you list something on Ebay, you are forced to include shipping which is done through the Ebay listing process. You cant even enter a number yourself... 

The Ebay shipping charges listed are always WRONG. I usually just contact the seller and give them my city an zip for the actual shipping cost to me....


----------



## thatonejohn (Nov 9, 2014)

This one was just out there, didn't meet the reserve at $499


----------



## bikiba (Nov 10, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> But if you have someone in the same city that can pick up the bike and ship it for you it may work, or have a bike shop pick it up and ship it to you, that may work also. Seems high, but some peoples time for handling is worth more than others.




Abe good thinking... he cant say no to someone picking it up locally....theoretically


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2014)

To ship that bike, even through Bike Flights, could run near $150 if going across the country.

That is just the freight charge. If he is having a shop or FedEx dismantle the bike and pack it up, then that shop or FedEx is going to charge the seller of the bike not only for the freight, but for the labor cost to take the bike apart, pack it up properly, cost of shipping supplies (bubble wrap, shrink wrap, zip ties, axle covers, and foam tubing), then charge him sales tax. Remember, these balloon tire bikes don't fit in just one modern day road bike box. 

If he is paying somebody else to do the work, then I can see the $225 shipping charge, depending on where you are.

Moral of this post is, do your own work and learn how to pack a bike. Use recycled shipping supplies to cut down on cost. I shipped a Hawthorne last week for $67 because I didn't have to pay anyone else to do the work or buy extra supplies.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 10, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> To ship that bike, even through Bike Flights, could run near $150 if going across the country.
> 
> That is just the freight charge. If he is having a shop or FedEx dismantle the bike and pack it up, then that shop or FedEx is going to charge the seller of the bike not only for the freight, but for the labor cost to take the bike apart, pack it up properly, cost of shipping supplies (bubble wrap, shrink wrap, zip ties, axle covers, and foam tubing), then charge him sales tax. Remember, these balloon tire bikes don't fit in just one modern day road bike box.
> 
> ...




I ship bikes often from the east to west coast through Bikeflights and it is never more than $65 and that is fully insured. No way to justify it, the guy is just trying to pad his profit with a shipping up charge.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2014)

You also run into the problem that because most of these sellers are not bike people. And they don't know how to pack a bicycle.... They are usualy clueless about taking off the pedals, and handle bars. 
I'm still amazed when I get small stuff in the mail from people, and they bought a box, or packing envalope, and paid more for regular shipping than flat rate.... Flate rate boxes are FREE!!!


----------



## phantom (Nov 10, 2014)

> You cant even enter a number yourself...



 You can enter whatever amount you want.....I will box and pack a bike but will not ship. The last three bikes I have sold on e bay I indicate that included in the price is a box and expert packing. I will hold the bike for pickup from whatever shipping company you prefer or have an account with. This way I don't have to overprice shipping and if there is a problem in shipment it falls on the buyer to deal direct with their shipper. Only way I do it any longer.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 10, 2014)

*That's about what it would cost*

That's about what it would cost if you took it to a bike shop and had them tear it down and ship it.  The LBS don't care what it cost to ship so it could run $120-150 and about $60 for the labor.  I have had to pay $220-240 twice this year.  Form the looks of it, it is at a bike shop and they shouldn't charge to tear down and pack.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2014)

catfish said:


> You also run into the problem that because most of these sellers are not bike people. And they don't know how to pack a bicycle.... They are usualy clueless about taking off the pedals, and handle bars.
> *I'm still amazed when I get small stuff in the mail from people, and they bought a box, or packing envalope, and paid more for regular shipping than flat rate.... Flate rate boxes are FREE!!!*




I bought some tail lights for a Shelby that I plan to restore and they arrived with practically NO packing and they were tightly squeezed up against each other. One light was totally destroyed. I had the seller send me another, after instructing him how to properly pack old frageelay parts, and that one arrived with a chip a on the bottom. It won't be noticeable once installed so I'll deal with it.

When people are shipping anything that people will restore or use in a restoration, I wish they would recognize that a finite number of that item exists and it is unlikely that they will make anymore.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 10, 2014)

*I was in the same situation about 6 months ago.*

I was in the same situation about 6 months ago., Although the deal fell through,
I called three local bike shops. I asked if someone dropped off the bike, would they break it down and pack it for me. The price for that was a flat 40.00
I told them I would arrange a bikeflight to come pick it up. and the shop was cool with it. Just start calling and be ready.
If you know some in the area that can be a way to do it.
Try facebook or even another forum like the HAMB or if your part of another forum.

The guys that sell bikes for a living are always going to give you their seller POV responses. Occasional bike sellers have different answers and there are those people that help people (selfless) have different answers. 

One other thing, they didnt make just one bike, another may pop up cheaper including shipping.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 10, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> I was in the same situation about 6 months ago., Although the deal fell through,
> I called three local bike shops. I asked if someone dropped off the bike, would they break it down and pack it for me. The price for that was a flat 40.00
> I told them I would arrange a bikeflight to come pick it up. and the shop was cool with it. Just start calling and be ready.
> If you know some in the area that can be a way to do it.
> ...




Just curious, when you have bike flights pick up a bike from a local bike store, do you have to get weight and box dimensions prior to contacting bike flights or they just pick it up and charge you accordingly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 10, 2014)

*your would have to get the final dims from the bike shop*

once it is all packed up, just ask the bike shop. but in most case they would have UPS or to ship also.


----------



## RustyK (Nov 10, 2014)

*Dat fork*

If you're buying this ask for better pics of the fork. From the looks of it you'll need to straighten the fork.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 10, 2014)

*Correct fork, totally looks like it has an issue*



RustyK said:


> If you're buying this ask for better pics of the fork. From the looks of it you'll need to straighten the fork.



Get a good, straight on side shot.


----------

